# Not technically fiber related...



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

but maybe, a little bit?:huh:

I found this awesome,at least I think so, tutorial to make a woven denim basket. http://www.ohohblog.com/2014/01/diy-recycled-denim-basket.html

In thinking about the possible uses of such a basket, I thought that they would look pretty neat filled with roving, or hanks of yarn at a fiber show..or even in someones craft room or house.:happy2:

It looks like she uses a 1 gallon bucket for the form, not a bad size at all, and by her instructions, this could easily be made into a 5 gallon size too.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Way cool. I could totally do that! And now there's another project on the list.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ana Bluebird, I was thinking the exact same thing! Right after the denim rugs I've been going to make for several years now. . .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yet another project I must accomplish.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have stacks of denim jeans that could be re-purposed. What I really want to do is learn how to make those rag rugs. Some of the pictures I've seen of the rag rug looms (twining looms?) do not appear to be hard to make. 

This basket would be a good project to get me going until I can build or find a used rug loom. Thanks for posting the link!

Anyone know of a good book on making rag rugs?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

My friend's mom used to make rugs on hula hoops. Although electrical conduit bent into a hoop works well, too.










Extra strings are added in as the rug gets wider. 










That's the back of the rug showing the construction technique.










That's a different one made the same way. Nice patterns and it doesn't have to be geometrical.










I was thinking the metal tips used for making braided rugs would work well with the denim baskets since then all the edges would be neatly tucked away. And it wouldn't have to be denim, would it? Quilting group always has tons of fabric scraps.


----------



## AndiB (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi!

As I have recently learned, when you say 'rag rugs' it could mean almost anything!!

As for the most simplest..besides braided rag rugs.. *at least to me!*  are the rugs that some folks call 'toothbrush rugs'. Also known as Amish knot rugs. They are pretty simple to make, and work up fast.

Anyone who is into nalbinding, will recognize the stitch pretty quick. There are quite a few videos around, but this page walks you through it pretty well"

http://brush-family.blogspot.com/2010/12/making-rag-rug-part-2.html

I know I started with page 2.. thats where the rug making begins. Since the pages are kinda wonky..here are the links for all pars..so you dont have to go searching for them:

http://brush-family.blogspot.com/2010/12/simple-lives-thursday-making-rag-rug.html - Part 1

http://brush-family.blogspot.com/2010/12/rag-rug-part-3.html - Part 3

http://brush-family.blogspot.com/2010/12/simple-lives-rag-rug-part-4.html Part 4

Enjoy!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I know nalbinding! Now I want to make a rug...


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

This is a great site with almost everything about making rugs from simple to complex:

http://www.rugmakershomestead.com/


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

That jean basket would be a great beach bag or knitting bag. I have a stack of jeans heading to the Good Will. They are still good jeans just too short. Is that wasteful to make a basket out of them rather than letting someone else have them?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Callie, I hope not!
I make all of our old jeans into quilts , well I did until I saw this!!
Now I'm going too make up a bunch of these for myself to use around here to keep all my fiber goodies stored away...might even make a big one for a laundry basket!:dance:


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I definitely need to keep this! The grandbabies outgrow their clothes so fast, and a 5 gallon denim basket would make a wonderful toy basket, or even a little laundry hamper.


----------

